# Democracy



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Democracy Explained - by Barry - YouTube



Lol....gosh that brings back memories....Auf Weidersehen Pet...brilliant series and sadly don't make them like that anymore


----------

